# PWM por PC



## nmrg (Ene 17, 2008)

buenas
quisiera saber si hay alguna posibilidad de usar PWM a través del puerto paralelo del ordenador.
si pudiera ser directamente sin PICs de por medio y solo con una interfaz de potencia seria lo ideal
tambien estaria bien poder agregar un modulo al programa "discolitez" para que manejase PWM

si alguien sabe algo por favor que conteste


----------



## Paloky (Ene 18, 2008)

Hola nmrg.

Necesitas que el PWM sea muy exacto?

Por lo que se, con un PC, es un poco complicado generar una señal exacta, por culpa del control que tiene windows sobre el sistema hardware (lo relentiza).

En principio con el puerto paralelo si que se puede hacer siempre y cuando no necesites que sea exacta.

Estoy pensando en el programa, y creo que no es nada complicado, al revés, creo que es fácil de hacer.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 18, 2008)

Agrego mas al comentario de  "Paloky" si generas la señal del PWM con tu PC esta estara permanentemente  aplicada a esto y no te permitira su uso en otras cosas simultaneas (Desperdicio).
Lo mas sencillo seria generar una tension de CC de control que maneje a un esquema autorregulado PWM, que mida compare y corrija en forma autonoma.

Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ene 18, 2008)

creo que la mejor forma de plantearlo seria utilizar el tipico PWM y controlar la tension de consigna mediante un DAC o un potenciometro electronico o una red R2R.

Ya en mis jovenes tiempos tuve dificultades en la cronometracion en C y MSDOS, imaginate en winXP que va a su rollo.


----------



## gihu (Feb 6, 2008)

Imagino también, que dependiendo de la aplicación que quieras hacer, podrás hacer algo mas simple o algo mas complejo. También puedes hacer PWM de forma totalmente analógica, sin procesado de señal.

Saludos


----------

